# Can anyone Identify this Cichlid ??



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

Can anyone help me Identify this Cichlid ?? and tell me how to tell male from females ?

Thank you 
Garret


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

a blue johanni maybe??


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats what it looks like to me ^ As for the male/female I dunno...Where is CM when you need him?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

its def, a melanochromis, exactly what though is tough, looks pretty pissed off, is it always that black? or does it get more blue in it?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a johanni, a johanni's lines will go horizantally, as these are vertical. Im almost positive it's a Pseudotroheus sp. Elongatus Chewere, I've seen this species as well in person, they are just awesome!


----------



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

*Always this black awsome color*



leveldrummer said:


> its def, a melanochromis, exactly what though is tough, looks pretty pissed off, is it always that black? or does it get more blue in it?



Yes hes always this black I do have more that are not as black some say they faded ones are the femals with same markings i have 2 Dark ones and 5 faded ones ..They are georgous fish..


----------



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

*Pseudotroheus sp. Elongatus Chewere*



MalawianPro said:


> Not a johanni, a johanni's lines will go horizantally, as these are vertical. Im almost positive it's a Pseudotroheus sp. Elongatus Chewere, I've seen this species as well in person, they are just awesome!


Yes i looked it up now how do i sex them ?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

He's gorgeous, I envy you... I wish I had them for my cichlid tank.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

I saw one of these today at my local fish shop. Beautiful Chiclid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

I think it MAY be a demasoni??


----------



## BayleesFishees (Jan 26, 2006)

lotsoffish said:


> I think it MAY be a demasoni??


Man, stick with Werneri......and natives snapperhead.

Marty, your on it. Once I saw slapnuts in a cichlid thread I knew I needed to come in here.

Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere and a good looking one too I may add. They are famous for their diamond pattern down the side. Most are not as nice of a pattern as yours. Some are more blotchy or ununiformed.

As far as the females, they will be brown/gray and drab. They will have black trim on their dorsals and tail just as the males do, but have regular drab bars. Of course you can always sex them by venting, as the male will have two small holes near the anal and the female will have one small and one bigger. Enjoy that fish, they are a favorite of mine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Why, I otta..........


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree with everyone here! its Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chewere". Not really sure on sexing. As what I know, males will have much more pointed anal and dorsal fins. From your picture, I guess its a female. :fish:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep, it's a Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere, here's a male in breeding condition:


----------

